# Is he Boer?



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I rescued this goat and I always thought he was a Boer, cause he just looks like one. I own a nubian and he looks nothing like her, but a guy at the Flea Market said this whether looks like a Nubian. It was probably because he is disbudded, but I want a second opinion? He is about 8 months in this picture.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe a cross? Cute little dude!


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Maybe a cross? Cute little dude!


Thanks, he's my buddy. He has a more roman nose than it look in this picture.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

i personally think he looks like a boer or at least has boer in him and he is cute


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Maybe a boer mix? How wide is he?


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Bonfire98 said:


> Maybe a boer mix? How wide is he?


Best pics I got on me right now. If you need better, I'll go get some.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He doesn't look like he has the roman nose. I would guess Boer/Saanan.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> He doesn't look like he has the roman nose. I would guess Boer/Saanan.


Does have Roman, same size nose as our Nubian Doe


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think he is half Boer half Nubian. His head and ears look Nubian to me plus his coloring. He is very pretty!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Boer savannah or Boer Nubian. How big is he?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Probably boer saanen, or boer kiko. Nubians have roman noses too.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Boer savannah or Boer Nubian. How big is he?


26 inches at shoulder. He is 1 year old.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

He could be half Boer half Nubian. Or he could be something really crazy like 1/4 sanaan 1/4Nubian 1/2 boar. or 1/2 Nubian 1/4 kiko 1/4 boar. You get my drift. He definitely looks to have some thick meat goat stock in him.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I would definitely say he's got some kind of white goat (aka Saanen, Kiko, Savannah) in him along with Boer. I'm thinking kiko because he doesn't look all that thick like an FB Boer would. And kikos are kind of thin and lanky. He's still really cute though!


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I would definitely say he's got some kind of white goat (aka Saanen, Kiko, Savannah) in him along with Boer. I'm thinking kiko because he doesn't look all that thick like an FB Boer would. And kikos are kind of thin and lanky. He's still really cute though!


OMG I think he is Savannah. I have never seen one, I looked it up, he looks just like one. Thanks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to stick with my original guess... savannah /boer


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Boer/ nubian


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Naa I say boer/kiko


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

He looks like a Nubian and a saanan cross because he has the long white body but the down ears.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Sorry I ment a savannah not saanan


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Savannahs usually have black or red on their ears. I think the tail pigment is supposed to be black also. It looks like he has some black on his so I'm also going to go with a savannah or a savannah/ nubian cross.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I love Savannahs! I wish they would be more common. There are just so beautiful


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

My guess is Savannah/Boer i have seem several that look just like him. He is mighty cute!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

These are not my goats but some I have seem from a farm that are boer/savannah


----------



## BoerKikoLady (Nov 2, 2010)

He looks like my Boer crosses with kiko . Horn style and ear style would usually help id parentage, Boers and Nubians both have the same long ears like he does. Nubians are in the linage behind the development of the Boer. Most of the Boer crosses I have usually have some coloring but my Boer x kiko will throw the all white. 

He is adorable.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Boer savannah or Boer Nubian. How big is he?


I wouldn't say savanna, just for the fact that he doesn't have the black pigment and mottling around his eyes, ears and mouth. I own a boer savanna cross and she's got a totally different face.

I'd say boer Nubian. Super handsome little dude!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Oh, and just so everyone knows, the breed is spelled Savanna, not savannah  no h. I'm sticking with my statement that he isn't savanna. He lacks the overall width and thickness that even a savanna cross would have. As an owner of savannas, I've been around them in person, and he truly looks like a dairy cross to me. Also, the depth in his jaw solidifies my thoughts. He definitely has a dairy jaw.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I think more nubian than boer. Maybe 3/4 nubian 1/4 boer? He doesn't appear that heavily boned to me. But he sure is pretty


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Oh, and just so everyone knows, the breed is spelled Savanna, not savannah  no h. I'm sticking with my statement that he isn't savanna. He lacks the overall width and thickness that even a savanna cross would have. As an owner of savannas, I've been around them in person, and he truly looks like a dairy cross to me. Also, the depth in his jaw solidifies my thoughts. He definitely has a dairy jaw.


Auto correct won't let me spell it the right way.... I didn't realize it until you mentioned it.

I still see savanna... not sure why I just do. But there are alot of white goats out there so its hard to say for sure. Really, we only speculate.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

this is a buckling we had born this spring, he is 93% Boer not sure what else is in him. Size wise I would expect him to be 200 plus lbs by 18 months of age, he was 60lbs when we sent him home at around 10 weeks of age.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

chelsboers said:


> Savannahs usually have black or red on their ears. I think the tail pigment is supposed to be black also. It looks like he has some black on his so I'm also going to go with a savannah or a savannah/ nubian cross.


Solid white, no other color on him at all


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Im thinking more towards the Sannen and boer mix becuase he doesnt have the wide back end-Dairy kinda look to him his structure is a but more boer looking


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

GeorgiaBrownRIP said:


> I rescued this goat and I always thought he was a Boer, cause he just looks like one. I own a nubian and he looks nothing like her, but a guy at the Flea Market said this whether looks like a Nubian. It was probably because he is disbudded, but I want a second opinion? He is about 8 months in this picture.


I have a boer/sannan/nubian and he looks a lot like this one.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Your guy could be full Nubian. I have two white purebred Nubian does in my pasture right now. Nubians are also a dual purpose breed and kids/wethers are often very chunky and may appear "meaty". Also, Nubians should have a strong roman nose, but some have a little bit more flat nose, my two have a very slight roman nose, but not a lot. His face looks a lot like a Nubian face to me. If he had any Saanen, or any other erect eared goat he would most likely have shorter ears.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Hes a Very Handsome fellow what ever he is !..lol... My guess is Boer/Kiko ...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> this is a buckling we had born this spring, he is 93% Boer not sure what else is in him. Size wise I would expect him to be 200 plus lbs by 18 months of age, he was 60lbs when we sent him home at around 10 weeks of age.


Looks like the white % boers Kay from GG boer goats has. nice


----------

